# Análisis paramétrico con Proteus.



## arlex joel (May 18, 2011)

Estoy tratanto de obtener el voltaje de salida en un puente de Wheatstone en función de un parámetro resistivo, que en el circuito llamo DR, hasta ahora no he conseguido obtener la solución, si alguien sabe como realizarlo ?


----------



## Eduardo (May 18, 2011)

Para que por soft si eso son dos simples divisores de tension ?

En uno tenes:  Vb = 5  ; porque las R son iguales
y en el otro:    Va = 10*(200+DR)/(400+DR)

--> Va-Vb = 5·DR/(400+DR) ~ DR/80


----------



## arlex joel (May 18, 2011)

Eso es correcto, pero cómo hago para obtener una grafica de V0 vs DR con Proteus, que es lo que necesito realizar ?


----------



## Eduardo (May 18, 2011)

A la resistencia DR no le asignás un valor, sino que ponés el nombre de la variable que vas a usar.  Por ejemplo: x 

Abrís una ventana  "DC Sweep Analysis" -> Edit Properties 
Hacés: 
 Sweep Variable = x
 Start Value = 0      ; o el valor inicial que te guste
 Stop Value = 200   ; idem  valor final
 Nominal Value = 0.5    
 No steps = 100      ; o lo que haga falta (200,1000,....)

Es todo.


----------



## betodj (May 18, 2011)

Que tal arlex joel, yo he simulado en "Analisis parametrico" pero en Pspice. (muy parecido) Aqui el enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/pspice-analisis-parametrico-51062/

Un saludo...


----------

